# Wie rasiert ihr euch



## Jaen (26. Juni 2012)

Nachdem ich mich gerade beim Rasieren geschnitten hab und ich nun grade mal wieder bissi langeweile habe, kam mir doch glatt die Idee diesen Thread zu eröffnen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, ich wollte doch einfach nur mal in die Runde fragen, welche Rasierer ihr so benutzt bzw. rasiert ihr euch trocken oder nass?


Ich hab eigentlich immer schon Systemrasierer benutzt, mal billig Teile, dann ne zeitlang nen günstigen elektro Rasierer, der hat aber nicht allzulange gehalten, also wieder zu günstigen noname Produkten. 

Dann, dank meiner Tätigkeit in nem Drogeriemarkt kostenlos an den Wilkinson Hydro 3/5 und Gilette Fusion gekommen, damit ne zeitlang rasiert, aber die Kosten für die Klingen sind ja mal astronomisch.

Nunja, knapp nem Jahr rasiere ich mich nun anstatt mit Systemrasieren mit nem Rasierhobel.
Angefangen habe ich mit nem Wilkinson Classic, welcher bei mir 4 Monate seine Dienste leiste. Seit letztem Oktober nun ein Edwin Jagger DE89Ldb5. Bekomm auch längere Barthaare ohne Probleme weg

Schön klassisch mit Rasierpinsel und Rasierseife (hab ne 150 ml Seife von Proraso welche schon knapp 10 Monate hält und immer noch nicht alle ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und die Klingenpreise zwischen 0,13 € bis 0,50€ sprechen einfach für sich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Systemies dienen nun nur noch für unter den Armen und im 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bereich


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

elektronisch


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> elektronisch


^ ah und trocken, aber direkt nach dem duschen, da geht das besser mit der Haut find ich.

Manuelles Rasieren ist nix für mich. Mein Bartwuchs ist recht stark, dadurch werden die Klingen nach wenigen Tagen recht schnell unscharf. Das Ganze ist somit teuer, dauert meiner Meinung nach viel länger, man schneidet sich ständig und es fühlt sich im Endeffekt fast gleich an wie mit nem Rasierapparat.


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. Juni 2012)

Mit 'nem Venus Gilette, der Standard-Version ohne Schnick-Schnack. Die Klingen sind so schon teuer genug, ohne Vibration oder Gelkissen. Und nicht trocken sondern nur mit Gel. Ist m.E. viel angenehmer. 

Für die Beine nehme ich Kaltwachsstreifen, da das dann etwa 4 Wochen hält. Rasieren ist mir da zu umständlich. Auf Anraten eines Freundes, der sich am ganzen Körper die Haare wegwachst habe ich das mal unter den Achseln probiert. Also die kleineren Streifen dafür gekauft, draufgeklebt, selbstbewusst abgerissen und danach erstmal gefragt, ob es normal sei, dass das blutet. Ist normal.   Ich werd's nicht nochmal machen.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Auf Anraten eines Freundes, der sich am ganzen Körper die Haare wegwachst habe ich das mal unter den Achseln probiert.


Du hast nen männlichen Freund, der sich die Körperhaare wegwachst? Hat der sonen Bärenhaarwuchs, der nach Wolle aussieht? Denn sonst find ich das...naja...wie soll ich sagen...unmännlich.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. Juni 2012)

Nass und manuell, die Klingen sind schon teuer, aber da ich mich in der Woche eh nur einmal rasiere (mein Bartwuchs ist fast garnicht vorhanden, und das mit 20  ).


----------



## Jaen (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du hast nen männlichen Freund, der sich die Körperhaare wegwachst? Hat der sonen Bärenhaarwuchs, der nach Wolle aussieht? Denn sonst find ich das...naja...wie soll ich sagen...unmännlich.




Vielleicht ist er ein Schwimm-Leistungsportler .... da isses Hilfreich *lacht* ansonsten fänd ich das auch etwas seltsam.


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du hast nen männlichen Freund, der sich die Körperhaare wegwachst? Hat der sonen Bärenhaarwuchs, der nach Wolle aussieht? Denn sonst find ich das...naja...wie soll ich sagen...unmännlich.



Öhm, ich würd mal sagen ~2/3 meiner männlichen Freunde sind enthaart. Ich persönlich finde Haare bei beiden Geschlechtern irgendwie... uäh. Stell dir mal vor, du stehst im Bus, der neben dir hebt den Arm und du hast die Wolle im Gesicht hängen. Und nun das ganze mal in intimen Momenten. 

Der besagte Freund ist darüberhinaus nach Eigenaussage ziemlich stark behaart, ja. Und wenn er das nicht schön findet, wieso sollte er es nicht wegmachen? M.E. definiert sich Männlichkeit über andere dinge als Mode, die bevorzugte Körperpflege oder sonst was. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich sogar, dass viele, gerade jüngere Frauen, es unbehaart lieber mögen.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juni 2012)

Gilette Rasiergel

Wilkenson Quattro Titanium Rasierer + Klingen (4 Stück für 10 Euro)

Einwegrasierer

Unter der Woche trocken mit dem Quattro Titanium, 1 Klinge hält für gewöhnlich die 3-4 Mal rasieren durch

Ab Freitag lass ichs dann einfach stehen bis Sonntag Nachmittags, dann per Rasiergel und ner Einwegklinge ne ordentliche Rasur, evtl. dann noch ne Nachrasur (falls notwendig) mit ner frischen Klinge am Abend.


Hab auch schon den Gilette Proglide Power ausprobiert, jedoch hielt auch da die Klinge nicht länger und mit 16 Euro für n 4er-Pack einfach nicht mehr bezahlbar. Nass + teuere Klingen finde ich übrigens etwas übertrieben. Da muss 1 vernünftige Klinge dran sein, die dann möglichst viel mitnimmt (was bei der Freitag-Sonntag-Geschichte leider mittlerweile doch ausgeprägt ist^^), aber für die Trockenrasuren bleiben teure Klingen meines Erachtens dann doch einfach stärker.


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Öhm, ich würd mal sagen ~2/3 meiner männlichen Freunde sind enthaart. Ich persönlich finde Haare bei beiden Geschlechtern irgendwie... uäh. Stell dir mal vor, du stehst im Bus, der neben dir hebt den Arm und du hast die Wolle im Gesicht hängen. Und nun das ganze mal in intimen Momenten.
> 
> Der besagte Freund ist darüberhinaus nach Eigenaussage ziemlich stark behaart, ja. Und wenn er das nicht schön findet, wieso sollte er es nicht wegmachen? M.E. definiert sich Männlichkeit über andere dinge als Mode, die bevorzugte Körperpflege oder sonst was. Ehrlich gesagt glaube ich sogar, dass viele, gerade jüngere Frauen, es unbehaart lieber mögen.


Sorry aber auch in diesem Jahrtausend find ich, muss ein richtiger Mann behaart sein, es sei denn eben wie gesagt, es sieht schon so richtig nach Wolle aus. Und nein, wenn ich im Bus stehe, jemand neben mir den Arm hebt und mir "die Wolle ins Gesicht hängt", stört mich das nicht (ausser er hat kein Deo benutzt ^^).
Übrigens hatt ich diese Haardiskussion schon das eine oder andere Mal und die meisten Frauen, die ich danach fragte meinten: "Ein Mann ohne Behaarung ist kein Mann."


----------



## ZAM (26. Juni 2012)

Nie ;D ... Nur nass.


Achja, bleibt über der Gürtellinie bei dem Thema....


----------



## Tikume (26. Juni 2012)

Es ist SOOO FLAUSCHIG!


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Nass,Einweg,beim duschen. 
2-3 mal die Woche (je nachdem was anliegt  )
& "Bart" mit Elektrorasierer


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du hast nen männlichen Freund, der sich die Körperhaare wegwachst? Hat der sonen Bärenhaarwuchs, der nach Wolle aussieht? Denn sonst find ich das...naja...wie soll ich sagen...unmännlich.



Vielleicht hat er auch C. Ronaldo als Vorbild?


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (26. Juni 2012)

Da mein Bartwuchs nicht soooooooo stark ist und ich blond bin reichen eig. Einwegrasierer. 
Hab auch n Elektro aber naja der ist irgendwie nicht sehr gründlich.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Immer Elektrisch. Frrrrrrrrzzztt frzzt frzzzt Frzzzzzzzzt


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Mit 'nem Venus Gilette, der Standard-Version ohne Schnick-Schnack. Die Klingen sind so schon teuer genug, ohne *Vibration* oder Gelkissen. Und nicht trocken sondern nur mit Gel. Ist m.E. viel angenehmer.



wozu ne vibrations funktion ?


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Sorry aber auch in diesem Jahrtausend find ich, muss ein richtiger Mann behaart sein, es sei denn eben wie gesagt, es sieht schon so richtig nach Wolle aus. Und nein, wenn ich im Bus stehe, jemand neben mir den Arm hebt und mir "die Wolle ins Gesicht hängt", stört mich das nicht (ausser er hat kein Deo benutzt ^^).
> Übrigens hatt ich diese Haardiskussion schon das eine oder andere Mal und die meisten Frauen, die ich danach fragte meinten: "Ein Mann ohne Behaarung ist kein Mann."



Ich finde, in diesem, wie jedem anderen Jahrtausend, ist es am besten wenn jeder einfach das tut, womit er sich am Wohlsten fühlt.  

Die Klingen wechsel ich, äh, alle paar Wochen - Monate mal. x) Die sind dann halt schon sehr stumpf aber, naja. Wenn man sich eh (fast) täglich rasiert ist das auch irgendwie egal. 

Ich habe auch schonmal überlegt, mir nen Männerrasierer zuzulegen. Diese halten bei unseren dünnen, weichen Haaren angeblich erheblich länger, weil sie ja für eure harten Bärte sind.

Edit: @Kamsi: ich hab mal in ner Werbung für nen Männerrasierer gesehen, dass sich die Haare da angeblich aufstellen oder so? Keine Ahnung. Das ding heißt jedenfalls Venus Gillette Vibrance.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wozu ne vibrations funktion ?






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Achja, bleibt über der Gürtellinie bei dem Thema....





über intim rasur können wir ja ab 23 uhr im nachtschwärmer reden aber hier dürfen wir nicht weil noch kinder wach sean ^^


----------



## flaminator45 (26. Juni 2012)

Mit nem günstigen 5 Klingen Rasierer, der hat sone orange Gummischicht mit dran, die die Haare richtig aufstellt bevor die Klingen ran kommen. Is recht praktisch, da er meist beim ersten Zug sauber rasiert. Ist aber nix für die tägliche Rasur, da er bei minimalen Stoppeln durch das Gummiding die Haut doch sehr reizt.


----------



## Murfy (26. Juni 2012)

Gesicht ganz steinzeitlich mit 3-Klingen Nassrasur.

Für den Körper gibt es einen Elektro-Trimmer. Reicht vollkommen aus, so läuft man nicht wie ein Busch rum, ist aber auch nicht total Haarfrei. An manchen Stellen unter der Kleidung stören zu lange Haare einfach sehr.

mfg


----------



## NoHeroIn (26. Juni 2012)

Ja, bevor ich Zams Hinweis bzgl. der Gütellinie gelesen habe, stand sowas auch bei mir. 

Die Website von Gilette sagt, damit werden Hautschüppchen entfernt.


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Also bitte, sich wegen Intimrasur anstellen...
Typisches amerikanisches Sittendenken


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

stell dir mal vor der 16 jährige tim hat schulfrei - 
geht ohne böse gedanken ins buffed forum - 
öffnet diesen post - 
liest sich hier durch - 
denk sich da unten habe ich noch nie mich rasiert probier ich mal aus - 
leiht sich den manuellen rasier vom vater - 
drückt zu sehr auf - 
muss von schneemaus ins krankenhaus gebracht werden -
der vater und die mutter fragen ihn wie kommst du den auf solche ideen ?
er sagt vom buffed forum -
mutter und vater gehen zur bild - 
bild schreibt morgen artikel buffed hat meinen sohn kastriert -
buffed hat riesigen image verlust -
schafft es auch nicht mehr durch positive pr zum bsp wird der kleine tim zum buffed studio eingeladen grosse tour mit zam -
computec media ag kann buffed nicht mehr tragen -
zam und die gesamte redaktion wird arbeitslos


----------



## Jaen (26. Juni 2012)

naja als mann am ganzen körper rasieren find ich wie gesagt auch etwas seltsam, dennoch unter den Armen und im Bereich wo wir dann nicht mehr drüber reden ists für mich einfach... Pflicht


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

16
noch nie rasiert
wut ?


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> stell dir mal vor der 16 jährige tim hat schulfrei -
> geht ohne böse gedanken ins buffed forum -
> öffnet diesen post -
> liest sich hier durch -
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordTears (26. Juni 2012)

Klassisch Rasierpinsel und Rasiermesser *machete schwing*


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

LordTears schrieb:


> Klassisch Rasierpinsel und Rasiermesser *machete schwing*



bei den pfadfindern haben wir uns mal mit nem beil rasiert


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 16
> noch nie rasiert
> wut ?



ich meine unterhalb der gürtellinien



das war nur der schlimmste fall der zutreffen könnte und den zam verhindern will


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich meine unterhalb der gürtellinien




ich auch


----------



## Davatar (26. Juni 2012)

NoHeroIn schrieb:


> Ich finde, in diesem, wie jedem anderen Jahrtausend, ist es am besten wenn jeder einfach das tut, womit er sich am Wohlsten fühlt.



Wenn wir grad dabei sind: War schon jemand mal bei sonem richtigen Oldschool-Rasierer, der mit soner Riesenklinge auffährt und die erst noch schleift? Also ich mein jemanden, der das beruflich macht ^^ Hab mir vorgenommen, einmal in meinem Leben zu sonem Typen zu gehen (einfach um zu wissen, ob die Rasur wirklich so gut ist), aber der Gedanke, meinen Hals ne fremde Klinge spüren zu lassen, gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad dabei sind: War schon jemand mal bei sonem richtigen Oldschool-Rasierer, der mit soner Riesenklinge auffährt und die erst noch schleift? Also ich mein jemanden, der das beruflich macht ^^ Hab mir vorgenommen, einmal in meinem Leben zu sonem Typen zu gehen (einfach um zu wissen, ob die Rasur wirklich so gut ist), aber der Gedanke, meinen Hals ne fremde Klinge spüren zu lassen, gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.



Dort gewesen? Nope, aber ich habe schon einen solcher Typen gesehen. Hingehen würde ich aber nie... es ist schon ein befremdlicher Gedanke... irgendwie. Erinnert mich immer wieder an Sweeney Todd.


----------



## Murfy (26. Juni 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> ich auch



Naja, nicht jeder denkt mit 16 an seine Intimbehaarung, es gibt, wobei ich glaube dass das heutzutage eher das gegenteil ist, wenn ich kleine Kinder rumlaufen sehe und echt mehrfach überlegen muss wie alt die nun sind, immernoch Menschen denen ist Spaß wichtiger als eine richtige Rasur.

mfg


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

stop bevor der tread geschlossen wird ^^ 

wir dürfen erst ab 22 bzw 23 uhr laut jugendschutz über olliruhrs intimrasur sprechen


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Murfy schrieb:


> Naja, nicht jeder denkt mit 16 an seine Intimbehaarung, es gibt, wobei ich glaube dass das heutzutage eher das gegenteil ist, wenn ich kleine Kinder rumlaufen sehe und echt mehrfach überlegen muss wie alt die nun sind, immernoch Menschen denen ist Spaß wichtiger als eine richtige Rasur.
> 
> mfg



Naja jetzt übertreibst du aber. Ich meine 16. Die Pupertät neigt sich langsam dem Ende ,also mit 16 ist es mmn völlig legitim. 
Aber bei allem was weit drunter liegt finde ich es auch wunderlich.

Aber schluss damit


----------



## Angrimssohn (26. Juni 2012)

An meine Haare Im Gesicht und ... [Hier ab 23 Uhr] .... kommt nur Nivea Sensitive und gillette fusion power
Alle 2 Tage Mindestens im Gesicht.... 

Je nach Wachheitsgrad kam es auch schon mal zu einem Rasierunfall......


----------



## RedShirt (26. Juni 2012)

Ich kann nur die Braun Elektrorasierer empfehlen.

Die anderen Marken/Typen hab ich probiert -> furchtbar.

Ich rasiere gelegentlich auch naß, dann aber mit Wilkinson Quattro (oder Mach3, die nehmen sich nicht so viel).
Im Halbschlaf ist elektrisch aber besser... weniger "ups"-Momente.


----------



## Ellesmere (26. Juni 2012)

Jaen schrieb:


> naja als mann am ganzen körper rasieren find ich wie gesagt auch etwas seltsam, dennoch unter den Armen und im Bereich wo wir dann nicht mehr drüber reden ists für mich einfach... Pflicht



Pflicht vielleicht nicht aber *fusssel+hust+würg* ... 

Und wegen dem über das wir nicht reden dürfen...Mädchen machen das fast alle, wenn se da auch nur ein Haar entdecken-ich mein mit 12 spätestens.

btt:
Nassrasierer (5klingen Fusion) - ist glaub ich auch das was Frauen am häufigsten benutzen. Elektrorasierer kann ich mir nicht mal vorstellen  

Und Wachs hab ich noch nicht ausprobiert-aber unter den Achseln ...örks...nee!!


----------



## HitotsuSatori (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Übrigens hatt ich diese Haardiskussion schon das eine oder andere Mal und die meisten Frauen, die ich danach fragte meinten: "Ein Mann ohne Behaarung ist kein Mann."



Äh, was? Ich hatte einen sehr behaarten Freund. Ich dachte, ich käme mit der Behaarung klar. Ich kam nicht klar. Für mich ein absolutes No-Go seitdem. An Armen und Beinen (wenn nicht zu wollig) völlig in Ordnung, Rest bitte wegmachen oder am besten gar nicht erst haben (JA, es gibt solche Männer).

zum Thema: Epilierer, Wachs, Gilette Mach3.


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

Ich rasier nur im Gesicht oder intim je nach Lust und Laune mal 

Rest bleibt dran, und ich hab da nicht grad wenig.
Geht in Richtung Tom Selleck in Magnum. Aber das Thema hatten wir schonmal hier ^^

Finds auch nicht schlimm, wens stört kann mich mal 

Achja wenn dann elektronisch, ist besser für die Haut bei mir... selten nass


----------



## Fremder123 (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad dabei sind: War schon jemand mal bei sonem richtigen Oldschool-Rasierer, der mit soner Riesenklinge auffährt und die erst noch schleift? Also ich mein jemanden, der das beruflich macht ^^ Hab mir vorgenommen, einmal in meinem Leben zu sonem Typen zu gehen (einfach um zu wissen, ob die Rasur wirklich so gut ist)


Hab mir sagen lassen, dass Barbiere in der Türkei da wohl sehr empfehlenswert sein sollen. Mach ich jemals Urlaub in diesem Land werd ich das auf jeden Fall probieren.

Zum Topic: Morgens ganz normal mit Nassrasierer (Gilette Fusion) die Gesichtsbehaarung. Elektrorasierer hatte ich mal, war aber vom Ergebnis nicht so begeistert. Abends unter der Dusche, so es Not tut, Intimbereich, Achseln und Brust. Auch als Mann haben Haare da nix zu suchen, ist für mich einfach eine Frage der Hygiene und der Optik. Apropos: der Dödel sieht optisch größer aus, wenn alles schön glatt und kahl ist als wenn die Spitze mit Ach und Krach aus dem Amazonas-Regenwald rausschaut. Auch nicht zu verachten und kann bei jedweder Dödel-Länge nützlich sein.

Arme und Beine sind bei mir nicht so arg behaart, hatte trotzdem mal ein Weilchen auch diese komplett glatt rasiert. Meine Frau war nicht so begeistert, für sie sollten wenigstens da Haare beim Mann sein. Naja gut, was tut man nicht alles für die bessere Hälfte, also wieder wachsen lassen. Wenn auch unter Protest.


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn wir grad dabei sind: War schon jemand mal bei sonem richtigen Oldschool-Rasierer, der mit soner Riesenklinge auffährt und die erst noch schleift? Also ich mein jemanden, der das beruflich macht ^^ Hab mir vorgenommen, einmal in meinem Leben zu sonem Typen zu gehen (einfach um zu wissen, ob die Rasur wirklich so gut ist), aber der Gedanke, meinen Hals ne fremde Klinge spüren zu lassen, gefällt mir irgendwie nicht.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doofkatze (26. Juni 2012)

Wäre das nicht die Bad Luck Brian-Version?

Geht einmal in seinem Leben zum Barbier





Sweeney Todd


----------



## Konov (26. Juni 2012)

Wer zu Sweeney Todd geht, braucht nie wieder ne Rasur.... ^^


----------



## seanbuddha (26. Juni 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Wäre das nicht die Bad Luck Brian-Version?
> 
> Geht einmal in seinem Leben zum Barbier
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danken kannst du mir später ^^


----------



## Noxiel (26. Juni 2012)

Ich rasiere mich jeden Tag mit dem Elektrorasierer. Das Ergebnis ist akzeptabel und für die Arbeit absolut ausreichend. Zu besonderen Anlässen, nehme ich dann auch die Klinge zur Hand und bringe die Haut auf Babypopo-Niveau. 

Jeden Tag Nassrasur ist auf Dauer doch zu anstrengend, zeitintensiv und verursacht Rasurbrand.


----------



## Jaen (26. Juni 2012)

Hab sowas ähnliches wie nen Raisermesser^^.

Nennt sich Shavette (Rasiermesser mit austauschbaren Klingen) und wird heutzutage wohl meistens beim Frisör, zb zum Ausrasieren des Nackens benutzt - man kann sich aber auch richtig damit rasieren..... wenn mans kann....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



beim ersten Versuch gabs allerdings böse Ansetz-Schnitte.... hab dann lieber normal mitm Rasierhobel weitergemacht o.o


----------



## Deathstyle (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xidish (26. Juni 2012)

Also meine Fastglatze, den Schnauzer und den Kinnbewuchs kürze ich nur per elektrischen Haartrimmer selber.
Der Trimmer stammt noch aus DM Zeiten (ca 20 DM) und tut immer noch sein Bestes (ist halt noch Qualität^^).

Um den Rest abzurasieren benutze ich nach etlichen Tests mit Unzufriedenheit, nun




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

+ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Letzteres ist sowas von entspannend^^)

Schneiden + Rasieren tue ich auch meistens nach dem Duschen, 
dazu von unten nach oben, dann entgegengesetzt und den Kieferknochen entlang +++ ... 

--------

Mein Dad (74) benutzt seit Ewigkeiten zwar 'nen guten Elekrorasierer.
Dennoch sehe ich bei ihm lauter dunkle Haarpunkte/Schattierungen(?) (keine Altersflecken^^), die sich im Laufe der Zeit entwickelt haben.
Ich denke, eine Elektrorasur ist für die auch Haut strapaziöser.

Ich bin jedenfalls mit der Nassrasur mehr zufrieden.

Ich hatte auch mal 'nen Nassrasierer mit Vibration (leider kaputt) - das Rasieren war sehr angenehm und die Haut hinterher wie ein Babypopo.


----------



## BloodyEyeX (26. Juni 2012)

Elektrorasierer. Einen für lang und Einen für kurz.

Sag mal was ist das schon wieder fürn Thema. xD


----------



## Olliruh (26. Juni 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flaminator45 (26. Juni 2012)

Hab vorhin nochmal richtig schwein gehabt! Bei Schlecker gibts ja nu alles 90% Reduziert und die hatten tatsächlich noch par Packungen von meinen Klingen, nu bin ich erstmal par Monate versorgt^^

Aber hat noch wer so ich sage mal "Wirbel" bei den Barthaaren? Finde meine total grausig, da man immer kreuz und quer über die selben Stellen muss um alle Haare zu erwischen...


----------



## Igoar85 (26. Juni 2012)

Hab auch schon viele Nassrasierer ausprobiert. Von ganz billig, bis zur den teuren und muss sagen, das mir das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis am besten vom Gilette Mach 3 gefällt. Der Rasierer kam 7,99€ und die Klingen kosten im 8er Pack ca. 8 €. Im Angebot auch schonmal 5-6 €. Diesen nutze ich seit gut 3 Jahren und bin Wunschlos glücklich. Dazu dann ein Rasierschaum und das gleiche After Shave Balsam von Yves Rocher und bin wunschlos glücklich. Die Haut ist weder gereizt o.s. Zu Schnitte kommt es vllt nur 1 mal im Jahr.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (26. Juni 2012)

Elektrorasierer von Remington.
Mehr brauch ich net. Nassrasur ist mir einfach zu lästig und Stoppeln sind ja mittlerweile gesellschaftlich Akzeptiert.
(Nur um es klar zu machen, ich rede vom Gesicht)


----------



## Razyl (26. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Apropos: der Dödel sieht optisch größer aus, wenn alles schön glatt und kahl ist als wenn die Spitze mit Ach und Krach aus dem Amazonas-Regenwald rausschaut. Auch nicht zu verachten und kann bei jedweder Dödel-Länge nützlich sein.



Definitiv das Wichtigste. Man(n) kämpft ja auch noch im Jahr 2012 um jeden CM.  Oh man...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (26. Juni 2012)

wenns schnell gehn muss für arbeit mitm elektro, wenns gründlich sein soll gilette fusion + dusche
nass ist halt langsam, aber dafür so baby popo :O


----------



## Kamsi (26. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Definitiv das Wichtigste. Man(n) kämpft ja auch noch im Jahr 2012 um jeden CM.  Oh man...



Rettet den Regenwald


----------



## Magogan (27. Juni 2012)

Der Gerät schneidet Haare schweißfrei!

Ich rasiere mich mit so einem Elektrorasierer ... Meine Haare wachsen so schnell, da muss ich mich praktisch jeden Tag rasieren ...


----------



## Saji (27. Juni 2012)

lol, was für ein Thread. Aber wenn es denn hilft. 

Trocken: Braun 590cc Porsche Edition



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nass: Gillette ProGlide Fusion Power



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich rasier mich eigentlich immer nass, nur wenn's morgens schnell gehen muss kommt der Braun zum Einsatz. :3 Ansonsten habe ich noch einen Braun Bodycruzer, aber das Thema wurde uns ja verboten. ^^


----------



## Davatar (27. Juni 2012)

HitotsuSatori schrieb:


> Äh, was? Ich hatte einen sehr behaarten Freund. Ich dachte, ich käme mit der Behaarung klar. Ich kam nicht klar. Für mich ein absolutes No-Go seitdem. An Armen und Beinen (wenn nicht zu wollig) völlig in Ordnung, Rest bitte wegmachen oder am besten gar nicht erst haben (JA, es gibt solche Männer).


Dann würd ich sagen ists gut für Deinen Ex-Freund, dass er nicht mehr mit Dir zusammen sein muss 



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hab mir sagen lassen, dass Barbiere in der Türkei da wohl sehr empfehlenswert sein sollen. Mach ich jemals Urlaub in diesem Land werd ich das auf jeden Fall probieren.


Cool! Falls Dus überlebst, sag mir, wies war


----------



## ZAM (27. Juni 2012)

Vorsicht, dass der Thread nicht zum Bild-Only-Antwort-Thread verkommt.


----------



## Berserkius (27. Juni 2012)

Gegen den Strich und danach schön eincremen da ich empfindliche Haut habe ;-)


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Definitiv das Wichtigste. Man(n) kämpft ja auch noch im Jahr 2012 um jeden CM.  Oh man...


Mütze-Glatze geht so auch besser. Sonst reißt man sich bei Mütze immer mal Haare aus. Ein Hoch auf die Intimrasur!



Davatar schrieb:


> Cool! Falls Dus überlebst, sag mir, wies war


Hier ein Eindruck von einem Barbier in Antalya.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EGTCA3uPP4w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mit Kopf-, Hand- und Nackenmassage!!! Wann geht der nächste Flug?!


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Dann würd ich sagen ists gut für Deinen Ex-Freund, dass er nicht mehr mit Dir zusammen sein muss



Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Kyrador (27. Juni 2012)

Faszinierend, dass das Thema mal wieder völlig abgeschweift ist und einige über den Sinn und Zweck einer Rasur diskutieren statt über die eigentliche Fragestellung


----------



## Konov (27. Juni 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Faszinierend, dass das Thema mal wieder völlig abgeschweift ist und einige über den Sinn und Zweck einer Rasur diskutieren statt über die eigentliche Fragestellung



Hatten wir doch schonmal hier 
Und Kommentare dürfen ja wohl erlaubt sein...


----------



## Ogil (27. Juni 2012)

Im Normalfall nutze ich einen Langhaarschneider und trimme den Bart auf ein paar mm. Wenn es "ordentlicher" sein soll (fuer Kundenbesuche oder so) dann eben auf ein paar mm weniger (Minimum das der Langhaarschneider hergibt oder aber ohne Aufsatz). Wenn es dann mal wirklich ganz ganz ganz ordentlich sein soll: Nassrasierer.

Aehnlich fuer untern Armen und "untenrum". Ich mag keinen Urwald - aber ganz glatt muss es auch nicht sein. Vor vielen Jahren hab ich mir einmal die Beine geschoren & rasiert - nie wieder!


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

Kyrador schrieb:


> Faszinierend, dass das Thema mal wieder völlig abgeschweift ist und einige über den Sinn und Zweck einer Rasur diskutieren statt über die eigentliche Fragestellung



Willkommen im Internet - musst wohl neu sein ^^


----------



## Razyl (27. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Mütze-Glatze geht so auch besser. Sonst reißt man sich bei Mütze immer mal Haare aus. Ein Hoch auf die Intimrasur!



War nicht mal die Rede davon, dass solche Themen hier eher weniger zur Sprache kommen sollten?


----------



## Kamsi (27. Juni 2012)

fremder123 es ist noch nicht 22 bzw 23 uhr ^^ erst dann darfste drüber reden weil laut gesetz dann die kinder im bett sind


----------



## Fremder123 (27. Juni 2012)

Was ihr da reininterpretiert, tsts. Hab nur gesagt dass eine Glatze manchmal nützlicher ist als Haare, wenn man eine Mütze aufsetzt. Und zum unschuldigen World Wide Web:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zhiala (27. Juni 2012)

Nur nass, mit nem Männerrasierer (Gilette schlagmichtot). Bevorzugt nach einer ausgiebigen Badewanne sonst mit Rasiergel, die Klingen halten über 1 Monat weil die Haare dann so weich sind. Wegen der trockenen Haut kommt noch eine Babycreme auf die Beine, dann juckts auch nicht. Elektrisch rasieren hab ich ausprobiert ist aber nicht gründlich genug und Wachs....neeee... AUA das ist nicht lustig


----------



## Gauloises24 (27. Juni 2012)

Benutze seit längerem den Gillette Fusion ProGilde Power (Was ein super duper mega ultra cooler Name...). Damit bin ich eigentlich recht zufrieden, wobei die Klingen schon ziemlich teuer sind; dazu irgend einen Rasierschaum oder ein Rasiergel. 

Meistens rasiere ich mich alle 2 Tage nach dem Fitness & und der anschließenden Dusche. Da ich ziemlich starken Bartwuchs habe, trimme ich außerdem alle 2-4 Tage noch meinen anrasierten Bart mit einem elektrischen Barttrimmer, damit er nicht zu dick/lang wird.

Mal eine Frage an die Sean Connerys hier: Wie lange hält eine Ganzkörperanthaarung (außer Beine) mit Wachs o.Ä.? Seit neuestem darf ich mich nämlich über Haare am Rücken und Trizeps freuen -.-


----------



## Sin (27. Juni 2012)

Ganz klar, klassisch Nass. Dachshaarpinsel und Seife machen das ganze zu einem angenehmen Erlebnis. Klingen sind billig Klingen und halten ca einen Monat. Vorher immer Probleme gehabt, Ausschlag, nur alle 2 Tage rasieren können. Erst als auf Seife gewechselt habe, konnte ich mich Täglich rasieren, und dass auch noch gegen den Strich.


----------



## Manowar (28. Juni 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> +
> ...



Grushdak und ich haben was gemeinsam..furchtbar.
Der Rasierer vibriert noch..hilft kein bißchen, aber fühlt sich lustig an ^^

Hatte vorher den 3-Klingen Rasierer von Gilette -> die Umstellung auf die 5Klingel..traumhaft!
Wilkinson Rasierer kann ich jedenfalls für ne Glatze nicht empfehlen.

<- Rasiert sich den Kopf und das Gesicht jeden Tag

Haare kommen unter den Armen und der Brust weg, weil sie zu sehr beim Sport nerven.
Die "andere Region" wird gestutzt.



Männer die sich Arme und Beine rasieren..wo sind wir denn nu gelandet? O_O


----------



## Noxiel (28. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Hatte vorher den 3-Klingen Rasierer von Gilette -> die Umstellung auf die 5Klingel..traumhaft!



Weniger traumhaft ist leider der Umstieg von ca. 21 Euro für die 12er-Packung Ersatzklingen beim Mach3 zu rund 40,- Euro für die ProGlide Version mit fünf Klingen. Ich habe den ProGlide in der Vergangenheit ausprobiert und keinen qualitativen Unterschied feststellen können. Und eine Erhöhung um 100% ist mir da einfach zu viel Asche.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Manowar schrieb:


> Männer die sich Arme und Beine rasieren..wo sind wir denn nu gelandet? O_O


Hatte das mal ein Weilchen probiert und muss sagen, es ist sehr angenehm (ja, auch für Heteros^^). Der Aufwand ist allerdings nicht zu verachten, so ein Bein dauert dann eben doch länger als das Gesicht oder der Intimbereich. Darum hab ich die Beine und Arme auch wieder sein lassen.

Allerdings geh ich derzeit wieder schwimmen, 3x die Woche. Und bin ernsthaft am überlegen, den Rasierer an den Extremitäten wieder anzusetzen. Bin zwar nicht allzu stark behaart, aber der Ästhetik würden glatte Beine und Arme dann doch den letzten Schliff verleihen, wenn man den pfundigen Astralkörper aus dem Becken wuchtet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (28. Juni 2012)

@türkischer friseur


Davatar schrieb:


> Cool! Falls Dus überlebst, sag mir, wies war



Mach die Nasenhaarentfernung .... Du wirst rote Punkte sehen... aber die Nase ist so frei wie nie zuvor.
Die stopfen so Wachsstäbchen rein ... und dann mit einem Ruck...



Fremder123 schrieb:


> Hatte das mal ein Weilchen probiert und muss sagen, es ist sehr angenehm (ja, auch für Heteros^^). Der Aufwand ist allerdings nicht zu verachten, so ein Bein dauert dann eben doch länger als das Gesicht oder der Intimbereich. Darum hab ich die Beine und Arme auch wieder sein lassen.



Geh zur Kosmetikerin - Heißwachs ftw.
Klingt schlimmer als es ist, und das hält ne ganze Weile ... und kostet nicht DIE Welt.


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Überall weniger Haare - ist ein neumodischer Trend dem das Kollektiv hinterherhechelt, wie jedes Jahrzehnt irgendwas neues.
Wie Lemminge dackelt die unbedarfte Gesellschaft dann dahinter her bis es was anderes gibt und dann stellt sich wieder jeder um.

Das Argument mit dem Sport kann ich vielleicht noch verstehen, aber selbst da hat es mich bis dato nie gestört (Brust, Bauchbehaarung, Arme, Beine, Rücken).
Wenn es jetzt so extrem viel wäre, dass man aussieht wie ein Gorilla - ok dann kann ich verstehen dass sich da einer medizinisch behandeln lässt. Aber solange es im "normalen" bereich ist. (oh da ist sie wieder die Subjektivität ^^)

Und ein ästhetisches Argument ist es für mich nicht. Denn Natürlichkeit ist für mich persönlich Trumpf. 
Ist wie bei Frauen die sich Schminke cm dick ins Gesicht klatschen. Die werden von mir gnadenlos aussortiert, auch wenn sie 90/60/90 haben und 1,75m groß sind.

Insofern bin ich kein Stück besser, weil ich nach bestimmten Kriterien aussortiere beim anderen Geschlecht 
Aber warum man sich als Mann die Kosten und den Aufwand antut, nur um überall glatt auszusehen wie eine Seerobbe ist mir unverständlich. (die Leute ausgenommen, die von Haus aus kaum Behaarung haben)

Intim kann ichs verstehen, denn bei Intimen Sachen kann es schon schöner sein wenns nicht so behaart ist. Ansonsten muss es jeder selbst wissen. 

ähh deja vu... das Thema hatten wir echt schon durchgekaut


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

ich brauch mir nicht die arme und beine zu rasieren ^^

haare sind weiss an den stellen die einzigen stelle wo wo die schwarz sind auf der brust und bauchnbael ^^


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ich brauch mir nicht die arme und beine zu rasieren ^^
> 
> haare sind weiss an den stellen die einzigen stelle wo wo die schwarz sind auf der brust und bauchnbael ^^



Bei mir sind alle Haare Dunkel, es gab Zeiten in denen ich für einen Araber oder türkischstämmigen gehalten wurde, obwohl ich deutsch bin


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

trägste nen turban ?


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> trägste nen turban ?



Nähh so schlimm ist auch nicht 
Zum Friseur geh ich ja regelmässig und Gesicht ist auch glattrasiert wie ein Babypopo im Moment


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

wenns bei mir wenigstens zum bart reichen würde ^^

selbst wenn ich 2 wochen wachsen lasse habe ich gerade mal paar längere haare aber kein so richtiger bart ^^

3 tage bart ist das maximale bei mir und zum frisör gehe ich alle 3 monate weil dann sind die haare so lang das meine blöden naturlocken rauskommen ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Überall weniger Haare - ist ein neumodischer Trend dem das Kollektiv hinterherhechelt, wie jedes Jahrzehnt irgendwas neues.
> Wie Lemminge dackelt die unbedarfte Gesellschaft dann dahinter her bis es was anderes gibt und dann stellt sich wieder jeder um.


Nun, die Welt wird davon nicht untergehen und ich zwinge ja auch niemanden, es mir gleichzutun.

Im übrigen, der einzige Mann bei dem es legitim ist behaart wie ein Orang Utan zu sein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

Haben Robben nicht ein Fell?!

Ansonsten finde ich es auch ein bissel merkwürdig, wenn ein Mann Arme und Beine rasiert. Arme find ich nicht nur beim Mann merkwürdig  Ich kenn gar keine Frau die das macht, hab auch noch nie eine gesehen wo ich dacht : "Ihhh, baaah!!! Was hat die denn für behaarte Arme?!!"


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> wenns bei mir wenigstens zum bart reichen würde ^^
> 
> selbst wenn ich 2 wochen wachsen lasse habe ich gerade mal paar längere haare aber kein so richtiger bart ^^



Wie alt bist du noch gleich?


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wie alt bist du noch gleich?



Ein kleines rätsel ^^

Ich weiss was ein wählscheibentelefon ist
ich habe den atari 2600 erlebt
ich habe den c64 erlebt
twixx hiess noch raiders
es gab cola,fanta,sprite in nur einer geschmacksorte
das internet gabs noch noch nicht 
es gab damals nur 6 tv sender


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Ein kleines rätsel ^^
> 
> Ich weiss was ein wählscheibentelefon ist
> ich habe den atari 2600 erlebt
> ...



Als du geboren wurdest?

Gehts nicht etwas einfacher ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

Ich tippe mal auf 40^^ Ich weis aber nicht, welche 6 TV sender das sein sollten? Ich mein in den 70ern gabs nur 3?
Bartwuchs hat auch in 1. Linie mit der Veranlagung zutun und nur 2. mit dem Alter


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Ich tippe mal auf 40^^ Ich weis aber nicht, welche 6 TV sender das sein sollten? Ich mein in den 70ern gabs nur 3?
> Bartwuchs hat auch in 1. Linie mit der Veranlagung zutun und nur 2. mit dem Alter



Ja schon, aber wenn er jetzt gesagt hätte er ist 16... naja hätt ich gesagt warte noch paar Jährchen dann wirds mehr ^^


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

ard
zdf
ein regionaler dritter sender
ein zweiter regionaler dritter sender
sat1
rtl

und als ich lebte konov ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

Nee, dann musste jünger sein^^ Max. 28!


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> Ein kleines rätsel ^^
> 
> Ich weiss was ein wählscheibentelefon ist
> ich habe den atari 2600 erlebt
> ...


Ich bin 32 und hab das alles als Kind auch noch live und zeitgemäß erlebt (gut, Atari war das 7800). Allzu viel älter kannst also auch noch nicht sein.


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

Sat1 gibts erst seit 1984


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

fremder liegt richtig ^^


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Intim kann ichs verstehen, denn bei Intimen Sachen kann es schon schöner sein wenns nicht so behaart ist. Ansonsten muss es jeder selbst wissen.



Wobei es dann schnell dazu kommen kann, dass das ganze prepubertär aussieht.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wobei es dann schnell dazu kommen kann, dass das ganze prepubertär aussieht.


Besser so als der Anblick aus 70er Jahre-Pornos, wo sich die Schnauzer der männlichen Akteure einen Wachstumskampf mit der restlichen Körperbehaarung lieferten.

P.S.: Das Thema hat mich gestern doch tatsächlich zu einem Friseurtermin inspiriert und ich sitze hier frisch geschoren. xD


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

5mm schnitt ?

lockig mit wellen ?

topfschnitt ?


----------



## Micro_Cuts (28. Juni 2012)

gar nicht.


----------



## Manoroth (28. Juni 2012)

seit jeher immer nassrasur (und hab mich noch nie geschnitten Oo)

iwie würde ich ganz gerne mal die gute alte methode mit dem rasiermesser ausprobieren aber kostet hallt schon n bisserl was


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> 5mm schnitt ?
> 
> lockig mit wellen ?
> 
> topfschnitt ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Besser so als der Anblick aus 70er Jahre-Pornos, wo sich die Schnauzer der männlichen Akteure einen Wachstumskampf mit der restlichen Körperbehaarung lieferten.



Nicht zwingend besser. Beides unästhetisch und vor allem relativ unpassend.


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Was empfindest Du denn als "passend"? So wie Michelangelos David, mit kleinem Gewölle überm Johannes?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder wie darf man sich passend vorstellen?


----------



## Ellesmere (28. Juni 2012)

Das ist ja eine witzige Frisur  
Aufgrund seiner Nase hätte ich aber bei David mit "mehr" gerechnet...


----------



## Kamsi (28. Juni 2012)

fremder zensier den steinpenis sonst ist der tread zu ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Aufgrund seiner Nase hätte ich aber bei David mit "mehr" gerechnet...


Mehr? Bei dem Näschen? Da sind Deine Ansprüche aber nicht sonderlich hoch (was ja vieles erleichtern kann^^).

Mit "mehr" rechnen könnte man eher bei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Kamsi schrieb:


> fremder zensier den steinpenis sonst ist der tread zu ^^


Das Original steht in einer Kunstgalerie in Florenz. Ohne Altersbeschränkung.


----------



## Mayestic (28. Juni 2012)

Tja. Also ich bin ein Rasiermuffel. 
Ich rasierte mich als Jugendlicher schon nicht gerne und heute isses noch schlimmer. 
Ich habs natürlich in den ersten Jahren auch mit allem möglichen ausprobiert aber nix gefunden was mir passt.
Wenn ich mich nass rasiere mit nem normalen Handrasierer wird meine Haut am Hals so extrem gereizt das es keinen Spaß macht.
Dann hatte ich mal sonen elektrischen Rasierer mit diesen rotierenden "runden" Messern da dachte ich der reißt mir jedes Haar einzeln raus so weh tat das am Hals. 
Mein Hals ist einfach extrem empfindlich. 
Letztendlich hab ich mir viele Haare im Gesicht weglasern lassen was aber anfangs nicht immer klappte, es vereinzelt nachwuchs und dann sehr seltsam aussah.
Nassrasur der Achseln geht bei mir nicht weil da Stilwarzen wachsen und die versehentlich mit abzuschnippeln ähnelt einem Blutbad wenn auch eher einem ohne größere Bedeutung da der Hautarzt sie auch nur mit ner Zange abknipst. 
Aber ich bin künstlicher Bluter weil ich Marcumar nehmen muss auf Grund von Bypässen und das blutet schon ganz ordentlich. Sieht aber dramatischer aus als es ist. 

Nein, also ich rasier mich seit etwa 13 Jahren nur noch elektrisch aber eigentlich mit garkeine Rasierer sondern mit einer Haarschneidemaschiene. 

*Philips Philishave HQ C 442*
Das Ding ist unverwüstlich, kostete damals 25 D-Mark und war noch nie kaputt und ausser einem Tropfen Öl braucht es auch nix da sich die Messer selbst schärfen. 
Dadurch habe ich aber niemals einen glatten und "sauberen" Bart sondern selbst frisch rasiert sieht es bei mir aus wie ein Dreitagebart von 1-2mm. 
Bilder dazu finde ich keine mehr, selbst auf Phillips.com nicht. Aber bisher wie gesagt unverwüstlich. Alle Rezessionen die ich bisher darüber gelesen habe waren absolut positiv.


Ansonsten teile ich aber eigentlich die Meinung von einigen hier. Weniger Haar ist mehr und das obwohl ich bis vorn zwei Wochen als Kerl noch nen Zopf hatte  und dann mal zum Friseur ging und sagte ich hätte gerne 9mm 
Da haben viele sehr gestaunt aber es störte mich in den letzten Monaten einfach. Generell an allen anderen Orten am Körper wäre ich aber am liebsten ein Nacktmull. Ich bin nur zu faul und meiner Frau isses angeblich egal. 
Wer nicht weiß was das ist ^^ http://www.stern.de/...nt-1763218.html
Und bitte keine Bemerkungen bezüglich seines Aussehens. Ich weiß eure Phantasie ist riesig. Ich weiß wie das Kerlchen auf dem Bild ausschaut und womit man es fast vergleichen könnte wenn da die Zähne nicht wären


----------



## Razyl (28. Juni 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Oder wie darf man sich passend vorstellen?



Diese Erörterung gehört hier nicht in den Thread. Wir sind eh schon weit genug von Zams Einschränkung weg... da muss man die Grenze nicht noch weiter überschreiten.


----------



## Konov (28. Juni 2012)

Micro_Cuts schrieb:


> gar nicht.



+1 ^^


----------



## Fremder123 (28. Juni 2012)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Und bitte keine Bemerkungen bezüglich seines Aussehens. Ich weiß eure Phantasie ist riesig. Ich weiß wie das Kerlchen auf dem Bild ausschaut und womit man es fast vergleichen könnte wenn da die Zähne nicht wären


Ich hab vor über 15 Jahren zu Schulzeiten mal einen Aufsatz über Nacktmulle in Biologie geschrieben. Hab eine 6 bekommen, weil die Lehrerin die Viecher nicht kannte und dachte ich wolle sie veräppeln. Wurde dann ganz schnell eine 1 draus, als sie mal im Lexikon nachschlug. xD Facepalm & Co. gabs damals natürlich noch nicht. 

Ich hätt ja gern einen Upper Class-Rasierpinsel. Musste feststellen dass die Dinger im Laden 80 (!) € kosten. Wirds wohl doch einer von dm werden. -.-


----------



## xynlovesit (28. Juni 2012)

Elektronisch und trocken. Wie man es halt als Deutscher macht.. sind doch keine Weicheier.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juni 2012)

Gar nicht, dank nicht vorhandenem Bartwuchs.

Ob das nun ein Verlust oder nicht ist, sei nun mal dahingestellt. Arbeit und Geld spart es zumindestens schonmal.




Ein Kumpel hat sich mal für 120 Öcken nen Rasierer mit "3-Tage-Bart"-Aufsatz geholt. Vin ich nicht in der Marterie oder könnte man nicht auch einfach besagte Tage absitzen und dann trimmen stattdessen?


----------



## Fremder123 (29. Juni 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ein Kumpel hat sich mal für 120 Öcken nen Rasierer mit "3-Tage-Bart"-Aufsatz geholt. Vin ich nicht in der Marterie oder könnte man nicht auch einfach besagte Tage absitzen und dann trimmen stattdessen?


Merke: Konsum hat nichts mit Logik zu tun.


----------



## RedShirt (29. Juni 2012)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Gar nicht, dank nicht vorhandenem Bartwuchs.



Kommt noch, mit dem Alter 

bei Männern halt schneller als bei Frauen


----------



## Doofkatze (29. Juni 2012)

Hab da schon n ganz ansehnlichen Bartwuchs. Da ich jedoch in einem Büro arbeite (als Steuerfutzie) muss ich leider all zu gepflegt darsitzen und kann es mir dann einfach nicht leisten, mal irgendwie den Wunsch-Vollbart zu erarbeiten, zumal ich eh keinen elektrischen Rasierer bzw. Bartschneider besitze und einfach zu viel Angst habe, recht schnell mal ne falsche Ecke beim täglichen nachrasieren zu erwischen, wodurch dann wieder alles wegmüsste.


----------



## Lancegrim (30. Juni 2012)

Rasiere mich so wie es sein sollte, mit nem Rasiermesser. Schön mit Lederriehmen, Seife und Pinsel. Einmal kaufen, nie wieder Kosten. Perfekt.


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Hab da schon n ganz ansehnlichen Bartwuchs. Da ich jedoch in einem Büro arbeite (als Steuerfutzie) muss ich leider all zu gepflegt darsitzen und kann es mir dann einfach nicht leisten, mal irgendwie den Wunsch-Vollbart zu erarbeiten, zumal ich eh keinen elektrischen Rasierer bzw. Bartschneider besitze und einfach zu viel Angst habe, recht schnell mal ne falsche Ecke beim täglichen nachrasieren zu erwischen, wodurch dann wieder alles wegmüsste.


Du bist ein Mann? O_O


----------



## Doofkatze (2. Juli 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du bist ein Mann? O_O



Enttäuscht?


----------



## Davatar (2. Juli 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Enttäuscht?


Nö, aber das stellt Deine sämtlichen Beiträge in ein ganz anderes Licht...je Beitrag kann das mal gut oder schlecht sein


----------

